

Google Books goes mobile - tfincannon
http://books.google.com/m

======
tfincannon
Google has made a selection of "full view" books available in a format
suitable for mobile browsers such as Safari on iPhone. Comparing the mobile
title to the regular Google Book Search version, it appears they did OCR on
the books.

This doesn't work well for technical titles. They had to fall back to images
for equations, and tables are not formatted properly. The result is often
unreadable. Consider:

[http://books.google.com/googlebooks/mobile/#Read?id=pIlCAAAA...](http://books.google.com/googlebooks/mobile/#Read?id=pIlCAAAAIAAJ&page_num=15)

[http://books.google.com/googlebooks/mobile/#Read?id=uU1WAAAA...](http://books.google.com/googlebooks/mobile/#Read?id=uU1WAAAAMAAJ&page_num=53)

Kindle is not much better in this regard, although their QA is better.

